# Project StinkWagon



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

*The Group B Grocery Getter*

*Edit from the original first post: This car is being built as a fully prepared hillclimb car. The good posts start at around page 3. Progress is slow, but I will always update this thread.
*
Specs for the car are as follows:
Engine:
-Audi AAN block bored to 82mm
-Audi WN/WH 77.4mm stroke crank as opposed to the standard 86.4mm crank. Balanced
-Pauter custom rods to accommodate the very short stroke crank.. Rod to stroke ratio will be somewhere around 1.91
-Wiseco custom piston from Geoff Gerner of Four Ring Performance
-Custom dry sump oil pan
-Peterson 3 stage pump
-Geoff Gerner's exclusive ATI Super Damper
-Ported and polished head with .5mm oversized intake and exhaust valves
-Borgwarner EFR 7163 (for now)
-Custom exhaust manifold
-Custom intake manifold
-Motec M130 ECU
-Intercooler will likely come from Treadstone
-Rear mounted radiator

Drivetrain:
-6 Speed 01E
-Advance Automotion dogbox gear kit
-TTV billet Flywheel
-Tilton twin disc clutch
-High bias torsen center diff
-Shortened prop shaft to accommodate the engine being pushed back about 2"

Those are the main things besides a legal roll cage which I will fabricate myself and the other bits that involve tuning the chassis which I will sort out as I go. 


IMG_20150906_112355_564 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

IMG_20150906_112522_713 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## MAReames (Feb 7, 2012)

Just curious what size tires are on it?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

MAReames said:


> Just curious what size tires are on it?


Currently 185/65r14. The ones in the pictures are 195/60r14. Both are very similar in overall diameter.


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Lookin' great!

Not much of a concern right now, given your present weather conditions, but in the summer you may want to cover that gap from the top of the radiator to the top of the grille, for better cooling system operation.

Re. the tire sizes: mounted on my Dasher wagon, the 195/60-14 size helped road handling vs. the 185s, especially if one does significant mountain driving.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

krautwhlz said:


> Lookin' great!
> 
> Not much of a concern right now, given your present weather conditions, but in the summer you may want to cover that gap from the top of the radiator to the top of the grille, for better cooling system operation.
> 
> Re. the tire sizes: mounted on my Dasher wagon, the 195/60-14 size helped road handling vs. the 185s, especially if one does significant mountain driving.


Thanks! And actually I never posted it, but I made a new top cover for the radiator. It was the first thing I did to the car. I made it out of aluminum sheet. It's amazing what a difference it made to the running temp of the car.

And I plan to change out the wheels probably around the beginning of summer for some 15s and I'd like to run 195s or 205s depending on the wheels I go with. I run 205/50r15 Bridgestone Potenza re-71rs on my cabby and I might see how they fit on this just for reference.

Here's my cabby's set up and I'd like to go with something similar size-wise.
IMG_20160122_184050_775 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

But before getting to do anything really fun with the car (aside from driving it of course!) I've got to take care of the maintenance issues. Recently I've done both rear wheel bearings and hubs, one new rear caliper, bled the brakes, got the 185/65r14 Michelin snow tires and now I'm sorting out the emergency brake cables. 

For whatever reason all the new cables I get have about 6" too much sheathing which messes up how the cables sit in the car and it makes the cable unable to reach the yoke that's attached to the adjustment rod. I've gotten 3 sets and they're all the same.. So my solution to the problem was make a new and longer adjustment rod to give enough adjustment on the yoke to allow it to reach the cables. This worked out because mine was so rusted it couldn't be adjusted anyway.

Going to install this today and then adjust the cables and enjoy being able to use the e-brake when I want to :laugh:
IMG_20160126_193310_948 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

New tail light showed up yesterday for the passenger side of the car. It's in pretty nice shape. Nicer shape than I was anticipating. I'm pleased to say the least :thumbup:

IMG_20160128_161253_512 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

I also got started inspecting the rear and removed a few things to get it ready for straightening. To clarify the frame is straight, but as you can see the body is not so straight :laugh: I also figured out why so much damage was inflicted when the car got hit... 95% of the rear crash beam had rotted away and what you see in this picture was what was holding the bumper cover on when it got it.. There was really just some thick plastic protecting the whole rear.. Crazy  

IMG_20160128_165836_643 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

I have a new rear crash beam.. or so I hope. I bought one on a whim for an earlier model quantum, like early 86.. Apparently there is a difference? Not sure if there really is a difference. Regardless I'll make it work. I'm going to need a new bumper cover though because mine seems to be pretty screwed. It's not straightening back out like I had hoped.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Over the weekend I got the hatch opened up so I could fully inspect the damage from the hit. For what it's worth, I think I'm going to try to source a rear clip for this thing. some of the seams have rot and if I try to pull it out they're likely going to separate. 

IMG_20160130_110654_415[1] by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Also, in other news I've sourced some H&R Sport 40mm lowering springs :thumbup: So hopefully I'll be able to pick them up soon.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are some things I missed that should have been posted earlier in the thread, but oh well.

034 Motorsports Short shift kit installed :thumbup:
IMG_20151129_124021_582 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Starting the process of doing the timing belt, water pump, idler pulley and removing the stock cam to install some new lifters and the Techtonics 272* camshaft and adjustable timing belt pulley.
IMG_20151205_175351_951 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

IMG_20151207_150045_285 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

IMG_20151207_172257_605 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

IMG_20151207_172622_224 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And finally, refinished rear control arms with brand new bearings and hubs.
IMG_20151231_180229_239 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Been a while since I've updated this, but I've got some things done with it recently. Got the new wheels test fitted and they look exactly how I was hoping. I dropped them off Friday to Shore Polishing and Finishing for a refinish in white. 

IMG_20160516_173843_306 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160516_173917_860 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And just this weekend I had an excellent parts haul which means I can get started on the body work! I picked up a rear clip, although not perfect it has the portion I need in good shape! Also a rust free hatch, two very nice fenders with minimal rust that's easily fixed, two basically new Bilstein HD front struts, and a bunch of other goodies. 

IMG_20160521_140801_931 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160522_131025_430 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160522_131011_452 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

I also almost have the new stainless steel exhaust complete. I need to have two bends put in and that will be complete. Pictures to come once I finish it this week.


----------



## scheinwerfer (Dec 22, 2015)

Really sweet build, man. Following. Replace that carpet yet? Quantums are great cars. Strange proportions, but really really lovable. Keep the posts coming!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

scheinwerfer said:


> Really sweet build, man. Following. Replace that carpet yet? Quantums are great cars. Strange proportions, but really really lovable. Keep the posts coming!


Thanks man! It's going slower than I'd like, but in time the car will where I want it. I'm gearing up to fix the rear panels of the car, between the rust and the fact that it was rear ended, but it shouldn't bee too bad because now that I've been under a few of these cars and seen how bad the rust can become complete rot, I've realized I have a very good platform and that my rust is minimal in comparison lol. But once all that is sorted, the car is getting a fresh coat of it's original LB7V Graphite Black Metallic paint. 

But last night I finished it's new stainless steel exhaust! Hopefully it will pass inspection when I take it today or tomorrow. It failed last time for an extremely leaky exhaust :laugh:

A new Vibrant Performance stainless cat and new O2 sensor should help it pass
IMG_20160525_181434_743 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And the rest is welded together except the muffler, so there should be no more leaks anywhere.
IMG_20160525_175447_514 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally got around to working on fixing the rear end this weekend. I got the new rear valance in place and it looks great. It's nice to have the hatch finally open, close AND latch shut. I was driving it around with the hatch just staying shut from its own weight :laugh:. Hopefully one of my local Volkswagen dealerships will have their good wax undercoating in stock so I can finish up the metal work and get the rear section undercoated and then move on to the doors. Then fresh paint!

IMG_20160529_123631_993 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160529_123650_558 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160531_121554_187 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160531_121607_861 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160531_121625_740 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160531_183122_139 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160531_191621_980 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160531_211345_329 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Finished the driver side rear corner last night. It's a nice feeling to know the back of the car is solid again. Today I'll be smoothing out the welds and using body filler to smooth everything out completely. Then it's time for a hefty layer of wax based undercoat and then primer! 

IMG_20160601_181625_711 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160601_211140_675 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160601_211937_807 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_20160601_211745_050 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Got the rear end in primer this weekend! Going to finish up undercoating today. 

IMG_20160604_173249_519 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Did some work on the car. I was able to get all the front suspension components replaced over last weekend and got it aligned yesterday. I'm getting ready to do the rear shocks this weekend. I'll be integrating first gen Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX shocks into the back of the car. These are a better option than mk1 rear shocks because the spring perch sits in the correct place and they are valved correctly for this car. First gen AWD Eclipses weigh in around 2700-2800 pounds and the Quantum Syncro weighs in around 2900. Much closer than the 2000 pound to 2900 pound gap from a Mk1 to a QSW. 

I'll be utilizing KYB AGX 8-way dampening adjustable shocks. I'm machining a custom set of bushing to make them work the QSW's rear strut mounts. So there will be pictures to come for that! 

And I've got a bit of unobtainium for the car this week. I scored a set of smoker windows from a south american car with BRAND NEW SEALS. I'll have some pictures of that up later as well.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

My friend finished up one of the bushings to mount the Mitsubishi Eclipse rear shocks to the rear control arm of the Quantum. Pictures are crappy, but it turned out pretty good considering this was the first time either of us ever used a lathe. Just have to drill out the other bushing because it's already turned down. These are press fit too.

downsized_0706160842 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
downsized_0706160835 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Got the Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX rear struts in last night. All I've got to say is wow. Talk about an amazing ride. The KYB AGX dampening adjustable struts are an incredible strut for the money. I played around with the dampening adjustment during my drive and you can completely change the feel in the rear of the car with just a few clicks of the adjustment knob. 

This is a modification well worth doing if you have the ability to make the bushings, or I can even make a set if you're interested in increasing the performance of your QSW. 

I'll get some good pictures of them installed hopefully this weekend.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Installed 034 Motorsports density line transmission mounts and some OEM engine mounts. The driver side trans mount had the rubber torn all apart and the passenger side engine mount stud had completely separated from the rubber. Well worth the time doing considering how easy they are to do in this car.

Also pulled the trigger on buying new window guide seals for the front and rear windows and a new windshield seal from Germany.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Plans for the engine have changed because a while back an AAN 2.2L 20vt from a UrS4 fell into my lap for a silly cheap price. So that will be going into the car instead of modifying the 10v with a supercharger because in my mind I can make the power I'm looking for hand over fist with lots of aftermarket support and it will be reliable.

I'll be upgrading from the stock K24-7000 turbo to a Precision 5431 or a Precision 5831 because it's a cheap turbo that will spool fairly good and will deliver the kind of power I'm looking to make. I'll likely upgrade the exhaust manifold to something tubular with a T3 flange and I plan to build my own down pipe and a custom ITB turbo manifold using either BMW throttle bodies or two sets of Hayabusa throttle bodies to make one set of 5. 

Also, I picked up a camera so pictures to come of all this!


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

dougkehl said:


> Plans for the engine have changed because a while back an *AAN 2.2L 20vt from a UrS4* fell into my lap for a silly cheap price. So that will be going into the car instead of modifying the 10v with a supercharger because in my mind I can make the power I'm looking for hand over fist with lots of aftermarket support and it will be reliable.
> 
> I'll be* upgrading from the stock K24-7000 turbo* to a Precision 5431 or a Precision 5831 because it's a cheap turbo that will spool fairly good and will deliver the kind of power I'm looking to make. I'll likely upgrade the exhaust manifold to something tubular with a T3 flange and I plan to build my own down pipe and a custom ITB turbo manifold using either BMW throttle bodies or two sets of Hayabusa throttle bodies to make one set of 5.
> 
> Also, I picked up a camera so pictures to come of all this!


 You, sir, most definitely have my attention now.  
When I was planning the engine rebuild on my silver '86, I really wanted to swap it for, oh, an MC1/MC2. But, anyone who had one up for sale, well, didn't seem to want to actually sell their stuff (no reply, that kind of thing.) 
But, um, an AAN in a QSW? That, sir, sounds like silly fun.  
Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

cuppie said:


> You, sir, most definitely have my attention now.
> When I was planning the engine rebuild on my silver '86, I really wanted to swap it for, oh, an MC1/MC2. But, anyone who had one up for sale, well, didn't seem to want to actually sell their stuff (no reply, that kind of thing.)
> But, um, an AAN in a QSW?  That, sir, sounds like silly fun.
> Please keep the updates coming.


Yeah it should be a hoot! Originally that was the plan to use an AAN, both my dad and I thought it would be rad and the best way to make power, plus it's my favorite sounding engine on earth. But then we got thinking about superchargers and torque and thought wow, we could make a torque monster with the right set up on then 10v.. BUT when a running AAN falls into your lap with a 5 speed 01E transmission for $500 you buy it and ask questions later lol. I will be staying with the 016 locker trans though. It's a very stout unit and should hold up well to my power goals easily.

Also change on the turbo, it's still going to be a Precision, but a CEA 5558, not the 5431 or 5831. This is because the compressor wheel is better and I can get it in a variety of configurations, even with a k26 hotside housing! Power goal is around 400whp, but if I can make 350whp I'll be content with that. I'll also be running a VEMS standalone plug-n-play ECU from EFIexpress so that should make it pretty easy to tune the engine accordingly. 

This engine will be a slow build though. I figure I'm close to a year out before I can even think about putting it in the car, but I'll be updating this thread one step at a time as I build the engine! Once I get the engine home (currently at my grandparents house :laugh I'll get it on the stand and get some pictures of it! Then my big focus will be the ITB turbo manifold because I've got to design and build the whole thing myself from scratch and that will take the longest out of everything I have to do. That is aside from finding an intercooler that can cool enough air, but I can hide somewhere either behind the bumper or in the bay.. I'm trying to keep this car as stock looking as possible aside from the unmerged/open wastegate dump and open downpipe coming out behind the passenger front wheel lol.

On another note, my new door/window seals arrived from Germany yesterday so now I can really get to the rest of the body work and painting the car!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

One picture to post and it's kinda exciting. Wheels are done and back from being refinished! Too bad I took this picture on my phone with a crap camera.

0909161828 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey cuppie, here's an actual engine update just for you. I completed the ITB set up this morning for the AAN. I've just got some brackets to make and more importantly I need to have my friend cut me out the mounting flange that will allow me to mount these to the head. Also redesigning the throttle linkage set up, because I don't like the current set up. Well, more specifically I don't like how it is actuated, it's flawed. Detailed pictures of why I don't like it on the way soon. 
0928160908 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Minor update, because I still don't have a real way to take pictures.. My cousin was over and snapped this pic.. Spent the weekend fixing some rust, as well as using Por15 on all the rocker panels, on the areas I repaired in the rear fender wells and in the trunk and then I started laying down sound deadener. 

20161106_190135 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Currently working on removing the front fenders, rear glass, headliner, carpets, dashboard, windshield and roof rack and then it's time to get this thing painted, just in time for winter lol.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Finally got a chance to take some pictures yesterday after I did some work!! I recently got the Azev Type A's mounted. I was worried about the 205/55r16 tires rubbing in the rear, but they seem to clear pretty well going over bumps and stuff.. I mean the car isn't lowered, but compared to stock this wheel/tire set up is quite large and really fills the wheel wells. I'll be lowering it about an inch in the rear and an inch and a half in the front soon, once the front fenders get back on it lol. 

IMG_8179 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8182 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8183 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

I also finished sound deadening the trunk today
IMG_8194 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Also rebuilt the rear passenger fender with fiber glass.. Mostly as a measure to prevent rust. B2 passats have a plastic cover in the rear that holds up the breather tube for the fuel tank.. It traps and holds water like a sponge and causes the passenger fender to rot almost completely out as well as strut tower damage..
IMG_8192 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

So here is the rot all cut out with the inner fender rebuilt where rot was an issue and covered in weld through primer. I didn't bother cleaning the welds up because it's going to be covered in fiber glass anyway.
IMG_8180 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Made some fingers, coated them in weld through primer and tacked them in place in an outward facing position. When I applied the fiber glass I then pressed the fingers into the fiber glass to act as reinforcement for the fiber glass. 
IMG_8188 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8189 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8190 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8191 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Now that last picture looks horrid, but I have yet to sand it down. I assure you it will look much nicer tomorrow. It's already insanely strong which makes me happy. I was hesitant at first to try this out, but it saved me some time and I'm ok with that even though it's not how I would have preferred to fix it.

More pictures and progress to come tomorrow.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Worked on getting the front fenders to fit last night, also brought the two rust free doors and hood I picked up to work with me today so I can drop them off at my buddy's shop who works down the street from me. He owns a sand/media blasting and powder coating shop so I'm going to have him strip the paint off those items to free up some time for me to finish up the fiber glass work and start removing the rest of the rust and prepping the body for primer and then paint.. hopefully this thing will be painted in like two or three weeks so I wont have to worry about it sitting out any more.. then I can take my time getting the interior back together and drive it in the mean time!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Made some progress over the weekend. For starters on Thanksgiving I got the headliner out, roof rack off and dashboard out.

IMG_8198 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Thinking about reupholstering the headliner in black if I can't get this thing as clean as I want it.. I might do it regardless because my sunroof is missing the headliner piece and has been since I bought the car so for the sake of keeping everything uniform I'll probably reupholster it.
IMG_8195 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Roof rack gone.
IMG_8199 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And dash out.
IMG_8203 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Also did something really cool.. I finally got the 20vt home on saturday! 5 cylinders of turbocharged badassery. It only took me about 8 months since the day I bought it to actually get it to my house :laugh:

IMG_8208 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8207 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Kwabena (Mar 29, 2002)

Awesome project!

I'll be watching.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Subscribing as well. :thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

this is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! Life has been one big kick in the pants lately.. Between the holidays, family health issues and a friends wedding there hasn't been much time for progress. Here's what has happened in the past few weeks. 

Finished up the fiberglass rear fender on the passenger side.

IMG_8255 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8256 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8257 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Also got the windshield and sunroof out. 

IMG_8259 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8258 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And fixed the rot in these spots right here and there.

IMG_8260 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8261 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Then I moved racecar #1 to a friends garage and put the grocery getter in the garage to work in the warmth because body filler and primer don't work in the cold lol.. It's a tight fit.

IMG_8271 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8296 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Then I cursed at the floors on the driver side.. These are getting cut out more than likely as opposed to patching them.. But I'll see what I can do with them.

IMG_8295 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8306 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And finally I acquired some goodies. A kevlar timing belt cover for the 20v and a 3 row aluminum radiator.

IMG_8290 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And finally I got this Eastwood TIG200 which will help make a lot of the crazy ideas I have for this car become reality.

IMG_8318 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And the real update for today is that I finished all the drawings for making the prototype ITB turbo manifold.. So my buddy/coworker and I are going to get together and cut all the pieces from ABS plastic on his CNC machine and then I'll do an initial fit up of the new manifold and ITB's and then I can sort out the plenum design.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Ah, Rust Sucks... :thumbdown:

But that Kevlar timing cover on the other hand: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

Rad car. Looks like a sweet project. In for more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Ah, Rust Sucks... :thumbdown:
> 
> But that Kevlar timing cover on the other hand: :thumbup::thumbup:


Rust does really suck, but I'll get it worked out hopefully sooner than later.. I need this thing in paint asap and this is holding it up haha. But the kevlar belt cover is quite sick and super light. I might make kevlar or carbon/kevlar charge pipes for the turbo plumbing to add to the overall Group B Audi Quattro feel I want the engine bay to have. But that will be decided later once the engine actually goes in lol.



foxygrandpa said:


> Rad car. Looks like a sweet project. In for more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Here is some more, it's boring stuff, but it's still progress stuff haha

Fixed this last bit of rot on the driver side rear wheel arch.
IMG_8327 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Also worked on the radiator I got. It was mine originally for my mk1 and I gave it to my cousin.. He never used it so I got it back and put the new TIG welder to use. It's originally for a Civic so I had to modify the lower hose bung and flip the side it was on. But now I have a slightly shorter, but thicker, 3 core aluminum radiator that fits perfectly in the stock position. I should have not been so lazy and switched out my tungsten, the one I was using wasn't quite right for the job so as you can see I smoothed out the welds quite a bit to ensure a good seal. 

IMG_8330 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8331 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8332 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Update.. Group B parts on the way. Audi Quattro S1 intake manifold plenum. I just bought this today. 

S1 intake by dougkehl1, on Flickr
S1 intake back by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice work on the car, hate the rust though. Nice progress!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

mike in SC said:


> Nice work on the car, hate the rust though. Nice progress!


Thanks man! And yeah the rust is a real pain. But this weekend I was able to get rid of most of it.. Now it's just the floor on the driver side that needs fixing. But I think for now I'm going to focus on getting the thing in epoxy primer and block sanded so it's ready for paint.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Been on and off traveling for work and it's put a damper on things, but I got a chance to open up the box that came from Germany with a very cool part inside. This plenum and the ITB set up I put together are perfect for each other in terms of port spacing as they should have been. Now hopefully this weekend I can find some time to get to my buddies house and use his CNC machine to cut out the test manifold from some ABS plastic to adapt the ITB's to the head of the AAN which hopefully I'll be able to get into my garage in the next couple weeks so I can start mocking things up.

IMG_8338 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8340 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Worked on the car a bunch. I went to a local junkyard and scored a driver side floor in great shape and the area that holds the cover for the filler neck for $50. Upon welding in the filler neck area I realized that my fix of the passenger side fender had separated just a hair from the quarter panel due to the heat.. Needless to say I was not happy. I had feared this would happen in the heat of summer, but I'm glad it happened before I got the car in paint..

Cut all that crap out and welded a new fender arch in. I'm much happier with this.

IMG_8350 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8354 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Update from last weekend and this weekend.

Here are some pictures of the new radiator I've been modifying to fit. It fits nicely and seems to cool the car very well, although I've just tested it sitting still. 

IMG_8378 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8377 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And this past weekend I patched some areas on the tunnel and strengthened them for the future when the AAN is plopped in. It was the start of cutting out the floor. I didn't get anything done except getting the new floor separated from the frame rails it was attached to. Today I will cut the floor out and hopefully get this one set in place.

IMG_8381 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

By week's end I hope to have all the remaining body work on the chassis completed and maybe even taken to get primed. That would free up a ton of space to finish block sanding some body filler on two doors and potentially other body panels, even though last I checked they were all perfectly straight and free of dings.

IMG_8380 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Started cutting the floor out last night.. It was actually far more rotted than it originally appeared and felt. There would have been no way for me to patch this like I originally wanted to.

IMG_8391 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Following. What a great project.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

B1-16V said:


> Following. What a great project.


Thanks for the kind words man! 

It's moving along quickly.. kinda haha I'm trying to get it in paint asap which I've been saying for months now. But now I really have to because I'm buying a house within the next month or so and this part of the project is making things difficult haha. I'm probably going to have my friend paint it as it will take some of the work off my hands and allow me to focus on some other things to get it finished like reupholstering the headliner and resealing the rear diff and installing new subframe bushings.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Well this weekend I was supposed to be up in the northern areas of New York and Vermont viewing houses, but I pushed that back to this coming weekend which freed up time to get this done!

Old floor all the way removed!
IMG_8405 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Got my dad out and helping with the car which was nice. Unfortunately he got stuck cleaning the floor in preparation for welding.
IMG_8401 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Annnnndddddd new floor installed.
IMG_8409 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8410 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

The new floor is incredibly strong compared to the old one which makes me very, very happy. With the car still being gutted I may try to put a roll cage in this thing, but with the prospect of buying a new home that may get put on the back burner for now. At least this is done so now the chassis is basically ready for primer and paint.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Decided to distract myself from body work for 5 minutes and installed a spare 19 row Mocal oil cooler I had laying around. I've got to tidy up the brackets I made and I've still got one more to weld in. I tested it out to see if there were any leaks and there were none! And it keeps the overall temp down a bit which is nice. I won't really know how much until I drive it, but at least it's functional and isn't just a cool looking doodad in the engine bay.

Here are some crap pictures.
IMG_8418 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8417 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

This thread makes me miss my Syncro. 

I do have a coupe, though...


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

turbinepowered said:


> This thread makes me miss my Syncro.
> 
> I do have a coupe, though...


I couldn't imagine my life without this car so I can kinda relate to you, but the coupes are sweet! There is one for sale not far from me and it's pretty mint. I would love to get my hands on it, but I've got no more space haha.

Anyway I found the source of why the driver side floor rotted out. I'll post some pictures of that later today. It's nasty to say the least, but once I get this done the chassis will just need a once over with some sand paper to remove any light surface rust and then it's ready for primer. Thank god. I just want to drive this thing.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

You sourced your "new" floors from junked cars, right? Standard Quantum floors worked, or did you find another Syncro?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

turbinepowered said:


> You sourced your "new" floors from junked cars, right? Standard Quantum floors worked, or did you find another Syncro?



Yes, the new floor came from a junkyard donor. And it was a standard Quantum floor, but only the back is 100% the same.. The front half is just a little bit different on the tunnel side of things. Believe it or not, my Syncro's tunnel up by the pedals is narrower than a standard Quantum tunnel so you have to add a little to the floor.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been slacking on updating this. 

I've gotten the floors sealed, new jute put down and some sound deadening put down.

IMG_8419 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8422 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

I also found the reason the floor rotted out in the first place.. Some nice rain tray rot. So I cut this crud out today and I'm going to patch it up hopefully tomorrow. Then the chassis is ready for primer.

IMG_8429 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Looking good. It's always nice to figure out issues like water entry points and such. :thumbup:

Just curious: Are you going to do any expanding foam anywhere to help with sound deadening? I've heard positive results from it, and things are well stripped down now to do it.

The warm weather came fast, I have no excuse not to work on my Cabriolet and get it on the road already!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Looking good. It's always nice to figure out issues like water entry points and such. :thumbup:
> 
> Just curious: Are you going to do any expanding foam anywhere to help with sound deadening? I've heard positive results from it, and things are well stripped down now to do it.
> 
> The warm weather came fast, I have no excuse not to work on my Cabriolet and get it on the road already!


Thanks man!

Also, I have heard the same about expanding foam for sound deadening, but I'm going to forgo anymore sound deadening in this car only because it is insanely loud to begin with. The engine just produces so much noise, but it's a glorious noise!

And your damn right about that! Get workin on it! I picked up a nice jug of VP C12 race fuel so I could take my cabby for a drive the other day even though the diff is basically toast haha. It was totally worth it though.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Did a thing today. An irresponsible thing that looks and feels like boost.. That's because it's a turbo. A BorgWarner EFR 7163 take off from an indy car team. It's in great shape and is V-band in and out which I wanted for the AAN. And it's got the non-waste gated turbine housing which is also part of why I bought it. I'm very pumped on this.


----------



## gtiador (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice grab on the turbo :laugh:

Awesome project man, I can't wait to see where this goes. If you need a model or drawing for the 3-bolt compressor inlet, just let me know and I'll send some info your way :thumbup:


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

gtiador said:


> Nice grab on the turbo :laugh:
> 
> Awesome project man, I can't wait to see where this goes. If you need a model or drawing for the 3-bolt compressor inlet, just let me know and I'll send some info your way :thumbup:


Wonder where it came from :laugh: according to the postal service it's going to be here tomorrow which is awesome. 

But I'm going to send you a PM because I'm definitely interested in the 3 bolt compressor inlet.


----------



## 87QSW (Apr 27, 2017)

dougkehl said:


> Wonder where it came from :laugh: according to the postal service it's going to be here tomorrow which is awesome.
> 
> But I'm going to send you a PM because I'm definitely interested in the 3 bolt compressor inlet.



Tried to PM you with some QSW questions. I'm too new here to do so it seems. I'm starting a restoration of an 87 QSW.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

87QSW said:


> Tried to PM you with some QSW questions. I'm too new here to do so it seems. I'm starting a restoration of an 87 QSW.


Replied to your PM :thumbup: . Any other questions just let me know!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been bad with updating this.. I'm mostly in the Golf 1 forum here or on theprojectpad where I consistently update the progress on this car. Here's a link to that thread http://theprojectpad.com/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2611

In the past few months I've been crazy busy prepping body panels and it is actually painted!! 

Primer!
IMG_8473 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Some of the painted car. I still don't have a good shot of the whole thing.
IMG_8532 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8538 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8535 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Got these puppies installed too! Vent windows! Hands down the single hardest thing I've ever had to install. It took 8 hours to do both because of how tightly all the new seals fit together.
IMG_8555 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8558 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

I also got my ground control coilovers built for the car and got it lowered. It rides really nice. The spring rates of 340lb up front and 300lb rear are pretty spot on for good handling, but a decent ride.
IMG_8526 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8564 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

The ride height is perfect.
IMG_8565 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Finally my dad and I got the headliner reupholstered. I'd do this again without question. It was super straight forward, it just requires a lot of patience, a second set of hands and a few cans of 3M Super90. I redid the headliner in perforated black vinyl.
IMG_8573 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8575 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8576 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8580 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8581 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8591 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8592 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Other than that I got the rest of the interior installed and I've been driving it around. I love this car way too much.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh and some other stuff I forgot.. The project pad is a great resource. There are so many knowledgeable people on that forum it's insane. Anyway one guy in particular was in need of the turbine housing off my 7163 EFR turbo. The Indy car turbine housing is a little more compact than a normal v-band turbine housing and he was in need of that. So we made a deal and he ended up with the nice compact v-band turbine housing from my EFR and I ended up with a brand new off the shelf v-band turbine housing. It's pretty damn nice.

As someone else pointed out, this is the most dramatic picture of a turbo on a washing machine that you will ever find. Guaranteed :laugh:
IMG_8531 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

That same guy who bought my EFR turbine housing also happens to run a small business doing 3D printing. I figured for the sake of mock-up and improving the design of the adapter manifold I need to make for my ITB set up this would be the perfect way to go. He's been working on the adapter manifold when he has time. Here is one of the pieces he's printed so far. It needs some minor clean up, but it's just for mock-up of the ITBs to the head so I may just leave it.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Update time. The car has been with my friend who painted it getting a majority of the clear wet sanded and polished. The only parts not done were the hatch and the hood.. The hood needs to be redone as well as a small portion of the hatch which is why they were left out. The rest of the car is very, very shiny and the clear is basically glass 

0815171904 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
0815172111 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Newparts.com (Jul 12, 2017)

Dude, the amount of work you've put into this car is amazing. Awesome rebuild, man.

If you have any projects like this going on and you need parts, check out our site. We offer low prices and free shipping. Most shops don't use us because they want a one day turn around and our stuff comes through the mail, but we are an awesome resource for DIY projects where you have some time to kill waiting on parts. 

Again, great job. The car has come such a long way. I'm impressed!

-Trevor


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Small updates, since getting it painted I've mostly worked on the Group B S1 E2 intake plenum/ITB set up. A fair bit of welding was needed to install the velocity stacks into the plenum, but I got it all done with little effort and now I'm just waiting for the rest of the silicone couplers and clamps and then I just have to cast the manifold to adapt this to the head which me and a co-worker are starting to work on making the mold from my 3D drawing. 

IMG_8723 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8722 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

This was my first time welding cast aluminum. It really is a pain because of how quickly a casting this large absorbs heat from where you're welding. But overall, I'm content with the welds because they're strong, even though I would have liked them to be nicer looking, but pretty doesn't always get you what you need haha.

IMG_8845 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8850 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8847 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8948 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8949 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8950 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_8951 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Wow! Yeah, that looks fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup:

For the two inlets, will you just run some duct hose to a cool air location?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Wow! Yeah, that looks fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> For the two inlets, will you just run some duct hose to a cool air location?


This engine's intake tract will be as close to the works Audi Quattros of the day with the exception that I chose to run ITBs instead of a single throttle body. So the two inlets will actually merge together using two bends and face back towards the front of the car where the intercooler will be. Like this!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Quick update that I did not post on here from a week or two ago. 
IMG_9067 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

I worked on flipping all the tie levers for the throttle bodies. The way they were set would have made it impossible to synchronize them properly once on the car. All the adjustment screws were on the bottom like seen here:
IMG_9065 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9064 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

So with them flipped, I can now adjust from the top!
IMG_9071 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9072 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

This does pose a problem for throttle actuation because now the original throttle cam that the cable would traditionally attach to is flipped.. This isn't the end of the world obviously. I'm thinking of doing something like what has been done on dual Weber DCOE carb set-ups since forever. Twin-pull throttle linkage which will pull on the 2nd and 4th throttle bodies,

















So dug around and found a small 10-32 thread rod end and instantly realized I would have to extend the lever if I was to use something like this for clearance. So I just cut out a small piece of paper in the rough shape I needed it to be and then placed the rod end in front of it and saw it gave me just enough clearance. I'll probably make it a little bigger and then weld it to the existing pulley on the number 2 and 4 throttle bodies.
IMG_9077 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9076 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9075 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9079 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## vonklink (Oct 5, 2015)

*Wagon rear clip*

As has been listed before Have an 86 wagon.

Pretty rust free.

J.B. In ID.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## mcgoverner (Jan 28, 2016)

*Insanity...*

Dude, this is insane! If I had a tenth of the knowledge and skills here, holy mother I'd be psyched... dougkehl , this is amazing... Honestly, how'd you learn how to do all this and how much of it are you just figuring out along the way?

I just picked up an 87' QSW and it's by far the most exciting thing in my life right now... I live in Alaska on a pretty beat up dirt road and I'm already blown away at how it's handling icy snow covered roads just with stock suspension and hancook pike 14's... I'd like to start another thread, post some pics and start getting some ideas (because I have limited knowledge and dont really know where to start, but I want to get into it). One thing I'd like to do is figure out how to lift it 2" and get some badass shocks and struts like yours in there... any tips on where to start there? 

And man, updates would be awesome; I want to see this thing in person! Thanks for the inspiration...


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

mcgoverner said:


> Dude, this is insane! If I had a tenth of the knowledge and skills here, holy mother I'd be psyched... dougkehl , this is amazing... Honestly, how'd you learn how to do all this and how much of it are you just figuring out along the way?
> 
> I just picked up an 87' QSW and it's by far the most exciting thing in my life right now... I live in Alaska on a pretty beat up dirt road and I'm already blown away at how it's handling icy snow covered roads just with stock suspension and hancook pike 14's... I'd like to start another thread, post some pics and start getting some ideas (because I have limited knowledge and dont really know where to start, but I want to get into it). One thing I'd like to do is figure out how to lift it 2" and get some badass shocks and struts like yours in there... any tips on where to start there?
> 
> And man, updates would be awesome; I want to see this thing in person! Thanks for the inspiration...


Thanks man! I learn all this stuff when I was younger and got into racing quads. My dad has been a mechanic/fabricator his whole life and we built all the parts needed to be competitive in the class I was racing in so that just transferred over to cars. And my first project car was a MK1 Rabbit Convertible/Cabriolet and that car sat in my backyard for 10ish years and I rebuilt it from the ground up. Also, having a Bentley manual will make anything possible with these old Volkswagens.

Glad to hear that someone else picked up one of these cars. Since the first time I looked at this one I was in love. They are so unique and quirky in a lot of ways. I'd post a thread and ask in it about doing the lift in it. Or search this forum using the search function. I know someone on here told me about how they lifted theirs, but I can't remember how they did it.

The only update I have for now is that I got the block inside and started mocking up the throttle bodies and intake plenum. Soon I will be casting the intake manifold to adapt the throttle bodies and plenum to the head. I was originally going to do it myself, but it's looking like I'm going to have someone else do it for me due to my lack of time!

IMG_9130 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9178 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9179 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, I'm no longer going to be casting the manifold for the throttle bodies. I'm far too busy to be able to go through all the prep work and to learn a process I am not familiar with and my home is taking priority of my funds so having a company cast one for me is out of the question. So I decided to just make one and weld it up.

I started with cutting the factory AAN manifold down to just the flange.
IMG_9220 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Then I picked up some aluminum bar that's 3/8" thick, 2.5" wide and 4ft long so I'd have extra. I took all the measurements from the throttle bodies and transferred that layout to a piece of the bar stock that was approximately 16" long. This layout was done with nothing more than a metric ruler and a vernier caliper and was eyeballed to the best of my ability. Then I drilled all the holes for the studs with a 5mm drill bit so they could be tapped with an M6x1.0 tap. I drilled the ports out with a 1.25" hole saw and then I finished expanding the ports to the proper dimensions with a die grinder. It came out perfect which made me happy considering I used pretty crude tools and eyeballed most of the measurements.
IMG_9235 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9239 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9240 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Then I picked up two small port 1.8t manifolds for about $40. I know small port, but I had a feeling after inspecting the manifolds for some time that if I cut them just before the injector cup the dimensions inside the runner should line up damn close with the port dimensions of the AAN head flange and sure enough they did. 
IMG_9226 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Time for a quick mock up. which looked good, minus the length which may be a little long, but I will play with that.
IMG_9231 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Then I cut the rest of the runners and tacked everything up. 
IMG_9233 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9241 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9243 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9245 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


IMG_9248 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9252 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9254 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Here are some pictures with the plenum on! It's a little long, I will wait until I have this thing into the car before I go welding it completely together so I'm not kicking myself if I need to change it. I'm also going to cut the silicon connectors down about 1.25" to shorten it up a little bit.

IMG_9257 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9258 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9259 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9260 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Progress is looking great!

I thought I read earlier that you were planning to cast the manifold. I meant to PM you a couple of suggestions (and companies that could possibly support) as I was doing a lot of reading about aluminum casting a couple of years ago.

I think you made a good move by fabricating, and the use of the 1.8t runners is a nice touch. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Mike!

Started working on the throttle linkage. I figured that the linkage from a set of dual Weber DCOE carbs mounted on it's side would be a good place to start. I just need to make the bracket to hold this in place.
IMG_9308 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9310 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
IMG_9309 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Also, in far more exciting news than the throttle linkage, I got in contact with Jeff Gerner of Four Ring Performance for one of his billet cranks so this engine will be receiving a 77.4mm billet crank from Jeff and likely a set of his pistons. Now I just have to get on the horn with Pauter for a set of rods.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

No real updates to speak of except first I decided that I will not be going with the short stroke crank and I will be sticking with the 86.4mm crank. The more I think about it the more dropping $3,300 on a crank doesn't make sense considering I've got a perfectly good forged factory crank. And second I picked up an 01E 6 speed for the car last night for $200.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Yeah, that's a lot of coin to drop on a crank, unless you think it's such a make or break piece to make the motor proper.

That 01E on the other hand is a nice score for the price. :thumbup:


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Yeah, that's a lot of coin to drop on a crank, unless you think it's such a make or break piece to make the motor proper.
> 
> That 01E on the other hand is a nice score for the price. :thumbup:


Yeah, I really wanted the short stroke crank, but it's not really worth it. Sure it would produce an engine with less stress on the rotating assembly due to a high rod ratio as my rods would have to be a custom length of 148.5mm (another big expense) instead of 144 which produces a rod ratio of 1.918 to 1 with the short stroke crank vs 1.666 to 1 with the stock crank. It would really make it rev happy which would be sweet, but to really make use of the revs I'd need to go with a dry sump oil system as well and I'm not ready to fully send this car into the realm of race cars haha. I suppose there are enough areas in the trunk like the spare tire well to hide things like an oil reservoir, but I'm already going to be mounting the electric power steering pump in that area and I'm not sure I'll have quite enough room for it. 

And yes a 6 speed 01E for that price is real nice. I think I'm going to put a dog engagement 1st and 2nd gear set in it for withstanding hard launches. I'm much more inclined to spend a few thousand on a trans that will just take a beating than a crank, set of rods and dry sump system for the sake of a 1000 extra revolutions per minute.


----------



## gregplatt (Apr 3, 2009)

*Awesome!!*

Love it so much, i have a 91 200 with the 3b as a track car that i'm doing some upgrades on right now over. Where did you find the kevlar timing cover, i've been looking for just that, also the s1 style intake manifold, was it online somewhere for sale?? Thanks


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

gregplatt said:


> Love it so much, i have a 91 200 with the 3b as a track car that i'm doing some upgrades on right now over. Where did you find the kevlar timing cover, i've been looking for just that, also the s1 style intake manifold, was it online somewhere for sale?? Thanks


Hey man, thank you! I actually was going through your thread on the project pad and I was totally pumped to see some one using a large chassis as a race car and to see some one trying out a different ECU than VEMS because with this build I'm in the same boat of having to work with a stand alone ecu and not being totally sold on VEMS. I have this same build thread over there, just under a different name because this project started simple and ended up getting really intense haha. 

Anyway, the kevlar timing belt cover I actually scored off the project pad or motorgeek. Someone made it from the stock 3b or 7a belt cover. And the S1 intake plenum I got from some guy in Germany off the German ebay classifieds section which is like craigslist, just not haha. I know there are a few companies over there that make them now, Jemo is one of them. They are just a little different than the original S1 intake. The one I have was cast from an original S1 plenum.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

I made some progress over the past weekend. I got the bracket for the throttle linkage made and made a vacuum manifold for the throttle bodies.










Here's a video of the linkage


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Doug,

Awesome QSW build!!! 

Any updates?

Regards,

-Louis


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

8587qsw said:


> Doug,
> 
> Awesome QSW build!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Louis! And yes I do. Nothing major, but it's still something. 

Last week I finally got around to making the divider tube for the intake plenum. I guess that's what you'd call it. I was initially having a hard time determining how I was going to measure out my cuts for the two bends. I used a little bit of eye balling for measuring, but ultimately Dustin (member of another forum) suggested I get the book Ordinates For 1000 Pipe Intersections off amazon for a whopping $6 and that made the difference for sure. 

This was my first attempt with the only two 180 degree bends that I had. Overall I'm pretty happy. Most of the welds aren't the prettiest, but they should be plenty strong as I really pounded the filler with plenty of heat in there. I also heated the crap out of the plenum casting to ensure good penetration.

20181029_223237 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181029_224036 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181029_224102 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181029_224128 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181030_200637 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181030_200645 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181030_202316 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181030_202325 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181031_180804 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181030_211542 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181031_184919 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181031_184929 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

And this was the progress from this weekend. I had some left over tubing from the intake divider tube the other day so I decided to make a vacuum tank that hooks up to the ITB vacuum manifold so I have vacuum hook ups for things like the ECU, the rear diff lock, fuel pressure regulator, ect. 

I probably have way more than enough places to tap into this thing, but I already had all the fittings in box buried on the parts shelf so I figured I'd use them all and plug them if needed. 

20181102_182109 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181102_202256 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181103_085323 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181102_221825 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181103_092825 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181103_093811 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181103_094554 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181103_101800 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

This is where I'd like to mount it, but I might give it some more thought. 

20181103_101154 by dougkehl1, on Flickr

Yesterday morning I did make a mounting bracket for the tank and mounted it in the place I originally wanted to. It's still accessible but tucked away nicely. 

20181104_102740 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181104_103835 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181104_103826 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## 8587qsw (Sep 12, 2006)

Doug,

You're too modest. Those welds are cleaner than the original ones on the QSWs' downpipe.

Thanks for the update.

-LDC


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

The car finally got to it's new home. I got it moved from my dad's house in New Jersey to my house in New York. It gets to live in the garage with my Mk1 now instead of sitting outside which is a really nice feeling.

20181124_105256 by dougkehl1, on Flickr
20181124_105235 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Jeeze, look at all that snow!

Looks like you trailered it up?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> Jeeze, look at all that snow!
> 
> Looks like you trailered it up?


Yes plenty of snow up here! And I had my dad trailer my mk1 up while I drove the quantum up. Needless to say, 5.5 hours in the quantum is a hell ride just because of the volume of the exhaust which is one step below straight pipe at 70 mph lol.

But, behold, the short stroke 77.4mm crank for the engine showed up the other day. 
20190113_211851 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Looks good. Will you be doing anything to it? Stuff like micro-polishing the journals and having it knife edged & balanced?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Jettaboy1884 said:


> ^ Looks good. Will you be doing anything to it? Stuff like micro-polishing the journals and having it knife edged & balanced?


It'll go out to Jeff Gerner who currently owns the fastest Audi land speed car to get balanced along with the rods I'm having Pauter make for me, pistons and flywheel. I'll also have him micro-polish the journals. I'll probably steer clear of knife edging it and opt to polish the whole thing like he did so it literally cant hold any extra oil. Well not exactly polish it but remove the texture of the crack counterweights so it's smooth.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ I figured you have a plan for it. 

Hey, so on a similar note that reminds me of a cool story: 

Years ago I knew a head guy at Jesel Valvetrain down in Lakewood, NJ and got a tour of the facility. I saw some cool stuff, including a V8 being assembled that had intake ports so large I could fit my fist into them! One of the pieces of equipment could (laser?) scan polished metal surfaces that were smooth to the touch, but looked like a mountain range of peaks and valleys when viewed up close. Even when micro polished there were still measurable valleys (but much less-so since the peaks were polished down).

Probably one of the coolest things I learned is that during development of a very high power engine, they found out that the oil draining down from the cylinder bores was hitting the counterweights of the crank resulting in parasitic drag. It also was causing the oil to vaporize (atomize?) from the impact with the crank. So the solution was to build a windage tray _above_ the crank to deflect and drain the oil coming off the bores. It worked and they picked up measurable horsepower. 

Keep the updates coming! :beer: :beer:


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

That's wild that they made a windage tray for above the crank!!! But it makes sense. It really is amazing how much splashing oil can reduce the efficiency of the rotating assembly and how something that seems so minuscule can actually cause you to make less power. The next update will probably be this whole crank smoothed out. I hope anyway :beer:


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Pretty awesome build man. Sold my QSW as a super clean shell several years ago for $1000. It was destine to have an MC1 in it, but alas has too many projects. Any 5 cylinder money I have needs to go into my UrQ


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

DubbinChris said:


> Pretty awesome build man. Sold my QSW as a super clean shell several years ago for $1000. It was destine to have an MC1 in it, but alas has too many projects. Any 5 cylinder money I have needs to go into my UrQ


Thanks man! Yeah this build has gone through many iterations which is why the thread has a silly name and half the posts up to a point are kind of all over the place I feel. But that's a bummer. Clean QSW shells are hard to come by, at least you have a UrQ though!! There is one that always ends up at this shop by my house because the guy who's repairing it has no clue what he's doing and the owner has no interest in selling it no matter how many times I ask haha.


----------



## lafermedavid (Sep 25, 2010)

*QSW*

nice doug thanks for the write up,,,I have a 84 QSW 1.6td I love it


----------



## BH17DNB (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome project!
I just finished going through your thread.
148.5mm rods do exist, a company from Norway is selling them: http://rosten-performance.com/produ...ingrods/144x20-5cyl-h-beam-rod-set-duplicate/

I was thinking of getting four of them for my 1.8t, to bump up the rod ratio to 1.72, but after going through your thread, I'll see if i can find a crank with shorter stroke.
Thanks for the idea and good luck with the project!


----------

